# operating rotary dumper and operating coal mine loader



## Missouri illinois (Mar 11, 2013)

Can someone please help me find a site that has in great detail a operating rotary dumper and a operating coal mine. I seen them before but can't remember what they were under description wise. I'm working on plans for an outdoor railroad with a coal mine and rotary dumper. Simple and basic to build and easy to operate.I'm trying to get a figure of everything so I can start and know what I need and have no road blocks to get in the way. Please direct me in the right direction. Thank you for your time.
Blane Kessler


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The D&RGW had a rotary dumper in Salida, Co. I have seen short clips of it on VHS tapes and DVDs. It was used to transfer coal and limestone from NG gons to SG gons. My suggestion is to contact the Colorado Railroad Museum in Golden. They might have records relating the rotary dumper. Chuck


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

This kit maybe a good source for scaling up a model Walthers HO kit
Detailed description of building a model one: http://empcccc.sourceforge.net/rotary_dumper-BC.html

Here is one being built, not sure if it helps athough it is a pretty impressive construction video:




Working HO scale one with swiveling couplers: 


Andrew


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

The rotary dumper video is a real good display, however to the best of my knowledge none of the rotarys were capable of carrying a locomotive. Cars were pushed by locomotive or pulled by cable for the first one or two cars. Then a second locomotive set could pull the consist through. Otherwise it is a cool display.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

The video of the HO scale rotary dumper is prototypical.. 
its based on the Somerset power station, between Rochester & Buffalo, NY, on the Lake Ontario shore. 
(technically called the "Kintigh Generating Station", in Somerset, NY) 
and the locomotives can run right across, and through, the rotary dumper as seen in the model. 

I have seen the model in person at the RIT train show in Rochester, its very cool!  

Scot


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

On the rotary you would eaither 
1 Have to uncouple each car you want to rotate 
or 
2 make a rotating coupler. which means the center of the rotary would be in line with the center of the coupler. I could build one out of metal working but it would cost a few bucks to build and design it to make a working one. We have 1 45 mins from the house at Marshell Steam Plant.


----------

